# Cumin lamb (Chinese style)



## ChefRuby (Jan 19, 2008)

Traditionally, we eat lamb during winter. My granny used to cook lamb porridge. She believed that lamb can bring energy and help us warm. But taking too much lamb once will bring some inflammation or raise blood pressure. 
After I buy lamb, I prefer dividing it into small portions (1/2 lb per portion), so that I can cook lamb in different styles and avoid eating too much once.
During Christmas, I bought a frozen leg of lamb which was only 3 bucks per pound, no one would reject that offer, ^O^ So, it is time to enjoy lamb.
Yesterday, I cooked cumin lamb. Cumin can help to remove the "unpleasant" smell of lamb (some people don't like that smell). 
Defrost 1/2 lb lamb and cut into 1.5 cm cubes. Wash cubes in running tap water to remove blood, dry with paper towel.
Prepare three seasoning: 1 tsp cumin (not ground), 1/2 tsp salt and 1 tsp chili powder
Heat an empty wok over high power, pour lamb into the hot wok, stir until all cubes turn to white in color.
Stir in cumin and then salt. 
When water has almost evaporated, stir in chili powder, blend evenly.
Stir-fry lamb to very dry, and transfer to plate, serve immediately.

Hope you like it


----------



## QSis (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks great, ChefRuby!

Do you have any favorites using ground lamb?  I just bought some!

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## miniman (Jan 19, 2008)

i would use ground lamd to make mousaka. 

I like the cumin lamd.


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 19, 2008)

QSis said:


> Looks great, ChefRuby!
> 
> Do you have any favorites using ground lamb? I just bought some!
> 
> ...


 
Hi, Lee,
Thank you! 

I like to use ground lamb in dumpling. 

Ground lamb blended with chopped lobok (Chinese radish) or chopped ginger root or chopped Chinese cabbage can bring very good taste; even when cooked as meat ball , either baked or cooked in soup.


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 19, 2008)

miniman said:


> i would use ground lamd to make mousaka.
> 
> I like the cumin lamd.


 
That's the first time I hear that dish. I have just found a recipe of TURKISH MOUSSAKA, it seems that it is not difficult to handle. Sure, I will try it later.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 20, 2008)

So you cook the lamb in water?

Looks great, wanna try this one.


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 20, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> So you cook the lamb in water?
> 
> Looks great, wanna try this one.


 
No, I don't add any water.


----------



## miniman (Jan 21, 2008)

ChefRuby said:


> That's the first time I hear that dish. I have just found a recipe of TURKISH MOUSSAKA, it seems that it is not difficult to handle. Sure, I will try it later.


Well, my spelling is not the best - really appaling in the post, I notice now.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 21, 2008)

Only ever met one person (who wasn't vegetarian) who disliked the smell of lamb and that's cos she lived on a sheep station in the outback and that's basically all they ate!  Lamb is just about our national dish (and the Kiwis' too) - guess we now know why collectively we have high BP!! ;-)

I have a recipe for moussaka that uses potatoes instead of eggplant, which makes it a bit easier to do as a spur of the moment dish.  I also use diced lamb instead as a variation from time to time.  Shepherd's pie is another good use for ground lamb.  Also spice up the mince (we call ground meat mince here) and mould onto bamboo sticks for kebabs.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 22, 2008)

I love lamb! I love the smell and I love the flavor - and I would eat it more often than I do if it didn't cost so much. Heck, when I get a really fatty piece I'll freeze the fat I trim and then use that to cook extra-lean ground beef so that it picks up the flavor and smell and tastes like lamb!

For ground lamb ... lamb kebabs, lamb patties grilled and served like a gyro, moussake, steamed or baked stuffed cabbage - just rice, lamb, onion, garlic, diced tomatoes and herbs rolled in cabbage leav3es, steamed over water and about 1/4 - 1/2 cup EVOO, or baked in a casserole dish covered with Greek tomato sauce. And, yes, shepherd's pie, too.

Yep, I've seen recipes for moussake that use potatoes instead of eggplant, and/or beef instead of lamb - but that just doesn't sound natural to me.


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 22, 2008)

miniman said:


> Well, my spelling is not the best - really appaling in the post, I notice now.


 
 Miniman, I don't mean that , those capital letters were copied and pasted from the recipe, I am lazy...


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 22, 2008)

ChefRuby said:


> No, I don't add any water.


 

"When water has almost evaporated" - So which one is it then? Water or no water?


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 23, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> "When water has almost evaporated" - So which one is it then? Water or no water?


 
I swear I don't add water during cooking lamb. 

Since diced lamb is tender, it brings some moisture (you can call it juice or whatever ) when it is stir-fried. "When water has almost evaporated" refers to that kind of moisture.

Um, I hope this explanation doesn't make things more unclear


----------



## plumies (Jan 29, 2008)

ChefRuby said:


> I like to use ground lamb in dumpling.


 
My husband loves lamb and I've never thought to use it in dumplings. I'll have to try this one time to see if he like it.



Bilby said:


> Only ever met one person (who wasn't vegetarian) who disliked the smell of lamb...


 
I am part of the rare few who don't care for the smell of lamb and I'm not a vegetarian. But maybe I'll like it in dumplings!  My mom always served lamb when we had Chinese hot pot but I was more of a shrimp and fishball kind of person.


----------



## ChefRuby (Feb 17, 2008)

madam_choi said:


> it look nice


 
Thank you.


----------

